# Holy replication batman!!



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2010)

> Holy tricked-out ride, Batman! The '60s-style Batmobile is now available -- for those with Bruce Wayne bank accounts -- in life-sized replica form.
> DC Comics has officially licensed Fiberglass Freaks  to re-create, down to the flame throwers (working, natch), the  futuristic car that the Caped Crusader drove in the 1960s TV series.
> For $150,000, you too could keep Gotham City safe. Or at least look really, really cool while sitting in traffic.
> 
> more here... http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/buzz-log-batmobile-replicas.html


After all these years IMO that car is STILL freaking COOL! and the fact that it has the flaming exhaust in the rear... AWESOME!! :uhyeah: 

The Tim Burton first (and 2nd) Batman movie car was pretty sweet looking but (again) can't compare to the TV series from the 60's.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if the conversion will work with a Prius?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I wonder if the conversion will work with a Prius?




:whip:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 30, 2010)

Brothers, and Sisters, can you spare $150K?
My birthday is in two weeks...


----------



## InkedT (Sep 30, 2010)

The 60s Batmobile is pretty sweet, but personally I like the Batman Begins one better. The Battank.  That would be awesome in a traffic jam.


----------

